# Just bought a Jeep



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure what I am going to do with it... LOL 

Its a project for sure. My truck has been down for a bit getting teh trans rebuilt, I needed something to drive, my buddy needed cash and had a jeep to sell so I bought it. 

It's an 88 YJ the body and frame are pretty solid for an 88.

If I am wanting 4 inches of lift and something that will ride nice which lift kit do you guys suggest. I am more concerned with the ride and not so much the cost. I am also thinking of putting a small block chevy in it, 4 inch suspension and 2 inch body lift with 35's. 

What do you think?

Rob


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Why all the modifications? Lifting the rig will change the plow angle. Even the 2.5 litre has sufficient power to plow. Larger tires will not necessarily help with traction plowing.
But, if it what you want....................


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

SPD;825958 said:


> Not sure what I am going to do with it... LOL
> 
> Its a project for sure. My truck has been down for a bit getting teh trans rebuilt, I needed something to drive, my buddy needed cash and had a jeep to sell so I bought it.
> 
> ...


Hopefully he did not owe you that much..........

I


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a dodge 2500 cummins I plow with and use for my daily driver so this is going to be more of a toy I doubt I would even put a plow on it. It's going to be more of a weekend warrior, maybe hit some trails, whatever. So I want something fun and different. That's why I want all the mods.

I took it down the highway and could not maintain 70 while going up a hill, so I know the 4 cyl is gone for sure. I can't leave anything alone. LOL


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

ppandr;828073 said:


> Hopefully he did not owe you that much..........
> 
> I


Actually he didn't owe me anything, he just needed cash and didn't need the Jeep. I bought it for $1,000, It's a pretty solid jeep, The motor is tired 170k, but he thew in another motor with only 70k on it. I am in the process of putting that in now. Ill run that until I figure out what I am going to do with it.

I always wanted to build a jeep with a a 396 or 427 chevy motor in it. But I am seeing some out there now with LS1's. I love the LS1 motor, that may be an option.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

4" lift AND a nice ride, Aint going to happen.:laughing: Unless you want to put BIG $$ into a different kind of suspension.

35" tires... you will need to change your rear end the D35 wont last long with that size tire, your pushing the D44 limit with 35" tires.

35" tires will increase (or decrease depending on how you look at it) your effective gearing by 25% over the stock ratio. You will need to change your axle ratios. :realmad:

V8 lets see the trany, transfer case, drive shafts and axles are designed for a 6 cyl. People even blow that stuff up with the 6 cyl. How long will it last with a V8s torque running through them? 

I watched a kid blow a transfer case, rear drive shaft and front axle by stepping on the gas. He put a V8 into a stock wrangler.:crying:


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok fair enough so it's going to need some upgrading.

I've broke stuff before LOL won't be the first time or the last time.... 

As for the tranny and transfer case I was looking at a NV4500 and NP231 if I go with a V8. I was told Dana 44's will handle what I am planning on doing with it. Which is normal street use and some very light wheeling. I'll do some more research on this. 

In this day and age with all the technology out there, some one has to make a lift kit for a jeep that will ride good. new shocks and springs out now that will do what ever you want. I'm just hoping to be able to find the guy who has already done it, and knows exactly how to get it.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

To say the rig will need "some" upgrading is an understatement. You can get a lot of information from the Jeep forums. The leaf/shock suspension has limitations, I also doubt you will get a good ride no matter how much is spent unless you change everything. With that lift, the angle of the entire drivetrain is off, requiring more money and parts to correct. Plowmeister is right, the D35 will never hold up. If you have a stick, it should have 4.10 gearing, and this might have to be upgraded.

If you go to the Jeep forums, they will tell you that 70 uphill in a 2.5 did not work well even when new. 
The forums will also tell you the best way to get a good ride in a Jeep is to keep it parked in your driveway.
70 mph in a 4" lifted 20 year old Jeep with 35" tires would be scary, no matter what the motor.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Remember guys, he said mostly street and light wheeling. Your axles would almost definitely be ok for what you're talking about. Yes, I've been there and read 4Wheel and Off Road cover-to-cover for 17 years now and I know what most people say. I have also seen plenty of people surprise everybody by showing up with stock axles, big tires and a lot of power and not breaking things. It's possible. Oh, and I'm not saying that some axle upgrades wouldn't be a good idea. Drive it till it breaks then worry about it...

Here's my old cj5 with a 350. Sorry for the lame picture:


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

sjwrangler;828356 said:


> To say the rig will need "some" upgrading is an understatement. You can get a lot of information from the Jeep forums. The leaf/shock suspension has limitations, I also doubt you will get a good ride no matter how much is spent unless you change everything. With that lift, the angle of the entire drivetrain is off, requiring more money and parts to correct. Plowmeister is right, the D35 will never hold up. If you have a stick, it should have 4.10 gearing, and this might have to be upgraded.
> 
> If you go to the Jeep forums, they will tell you that 70 uphill in a 2.5 did not work well even when new.
> The forums will also tell you the best way to get a good ride in a Jeep is to keep it parked in your driveway.
> 70 mph in a 4" lifted 20 year old Jeep with 35" tires would be scary, no matter what the motor.


LOL That is funny, keep it in your driveway.

I have been doing some research at the Jeep Forums, and will continue to do so. If I am replacing axels putting in 4:10's or 4:88s would not be a problem.

Keep in mind I only paid 1k for the jeep if I have to put 6 or 8k into it to get it the way I want it no problem. I already have the motor and I will do 99% of the work myself.

If need be I will put a 4 link in it with coil overs, I have seen kits to do that, this could put me over budget though. I am sure there is a happy medium somewhere for me.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

affekonig;828464 said:


> Remember guys, he said mostly street and light wheeling. Your axles would almost definitely be ok for what you're talking about. Yes, I've been there and read 4Wheel and Off Road cover-to-cover for 17 years now and I know what most people say. I have also seen plenty of people surprise everybody by showing up with stock axles, big tires and a lot of power and not breaking things. It's possible. Oh, and I'm not saying that some axle upgrades wouldn't be a good idea. Drive it till it breaks then worry about it...
> 
> Here's my old cj5 with a 350. Sorry for the lame picture:


Thats a good looking CJ!

Thanks for the info. I have been reading on how to beef up the current axels. Mine actually has the 30"s so I don't want to try it with those.

I will be putting bigger axels in it with bigger gears. I would rather not break something when I'm out trying to enjoy the weekend. I was thinking of modifying some ford 8.8's. They are a dime a dozen and it should not be too much work to make them fit. The back would be easy the front will be the challenge.


----------

